# Woma Set Up



## Cjwooster (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm getting a woma hatchy, originally was going to get a black headed python but have since decided on the woma.

Got the click clack ready to go, just waiting for a few things to arrive in the post to complete it.

Once hes out of the click clack, he will be put in the appropriate size vivarium but I like to plan well in advance, so looking for suggestions on set ups.

What kind of lighting, heating and substrate would you recommend? It will be a wooden vivarium, have read too many people say glass isn't good. I was considering carpet or fake grass as a substrate, but im seeing a lot of people have sand for their womas. I was once told sand is no good for snakes? so that confuses me a little.

I read somewhere this guy doesn't keep water in his tank, but once a week puts a water bowl in the tank to adjust the humidity. This sounds really odd, is this something others would recommend?

What I'm struggling to find anywhere is the temperature and humidity levels suitable for a captive woma. Can someone point me in the right direction please?

Anything else you want to suggest, recommend, educate me on, go for it. Much appreciated, thank you 

This will be my first snake, the more I know, the better.


----------



## danyjv (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi . Every one you ask and every care sheet you read will say different things .. I use paper cat litter as substrate , I did have red sand and It did look great but very messy when cleaning out and dusty . I all ways have water in there as I've seen him drink night and day plus he puts he's head under water and looks around every now and again . As for heating I have a Bunnings light globe ( in a cage ) comes on at 630am and of at 6:30pm set to 34 degrees , I have no heating at night as my house stays warm enough . But a hatchling may require heat straight through for there 1st year . Hope that helped a bit .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 6, 2017)

You can keep a hatchling woma in a container for about 6-8 months, but I understand why you are planning ahead. Don't use sand for any snakes, because like danjyv said, it's messy but it's also uncomfortable for the snake as it can get between their scales. Newspaper and paper cat litter are good substrates, as they are cheap and have no ill effects on the snake but if you want something that looks nicer you can use coconut fibres but that stuff is expensive to keep using again and again. It's up to you whether you want to use heat mats or heat globes, but I personally prefer heat mats, as I was told not use heat globes but it is up to you. A woma has a warm end of 32-37 degrees celsius, and a cooler end of 25 degrees celsius for an adult woma, and the heat end for a hatchling should be a lower temperature of about 30-33 degrees celsius. Don't listen to that guy who said put a water bowl once a week, womas always need water. Just make sure the water bowl can't move, womas like to rearrange things. For your wooden vivarium, just make sure it isn't made of pine, it's toxic to snakes. Womas will use every bit of a 1200mm by 600mm by 600mm tank. Since your Tank is made of wood, do not use heat globes. The humidity should be 30-40%. Try not to handle your hatchling for about a week so it can settle in.

Hope this helped


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 6, 2017)

The pine would only be toxic if not sealed, surely?


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The pine would only be toxic if not sealed, surely?


I've never tried to use pine, as I was told it's very toxic. So i'm not sure if it's still dangerous sealed.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 6, 2017)

Interesting. A lot of people build their enclosures out of plywood, which is sometimes made up of pine.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi CJ

All my python enclosures are constructed using ply with a small glass window for observation in the door located at the top of the enclosure. I use 60w spots for heating set at 30 deg c and have never had any problems during the many years I have kept them.

I've attached a link to the Southern X Reptiles Care Sheet for Womas. It's probably one of if not the best care sheet for anyone like yourself anticipating keeping womas and well worth the read.

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Article PDFs/woma_lr.pdf

Cheers,

George


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Jan 9, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I've attached a link to the Southern X Reptiles Care Sheet for Womas


Not needing to care for a Woma but had a look over the rest of Doc Rock's info sheets after you posted that link.

He is fantastic! And quite funny! Thanks for the referral!


----------



## Cjwooster (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm all set ready to go  picking up the little snake this weekend hopefully, just waiting for the thermostat and thermometer to arrive in the mail. It was meant to be here last Friday but hasn't arrived yet :/ I'll post a photo when it's all set up ready to go. Thanks everyone!


----------

